# Lumps in my dogs neck?



## Rar349 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok so last night I happen to be petting my dog and I happend to notice 2 lumps on the side of his neck right under the jaw the one was ontop of the other and they are perfectly round. So I checked the other side of his neck and there was two more on the other side of his neck exactly the same as the others perfectly round and one ontop of the other. These lumps arent visible on his neck.these lumps are about half the size of gulf ball give or take a small bit. He doesn't seem to like when I inspect these lumps either. I thought this was really strange so I came here for answers. Is this normal? Is it dangerous? Is it painfull?

Breed:boxer
Age:7

He does not have any medicle problems.

Please help us!!


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd make an appointment with the Vet. Any lumps that suddenly appear are best checked. It could be any number of things and may or may not be serious. I'd see the Vet asap to get them checked.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd agree, its best to nip him into the vets so the vets can take a look and possibly look at some scrapings under a microscope.

Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin of Dogs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rar349 said:


> Ok so last night I happen to be petting my dog and I happend to notice 2 lumps on the side of his neck right under the jaw the one was ontop of the other and they are perfectly round. So I checked the other side of his neck and there was two more on the other side of his neck exactly the same as the others perfectly round and one ontop of the other. These lumps arent visible on his neck.these lumps are about half the size of gulf ball give or take a small bit. He doesn't seem to like when I inspect these lumps either. I thought this was really strange so I came here for answers. Is this normal? Is it dangerous? Is it painfull?
> 
> Breed:boxer
> Age:7
> ...


Dogs have two types of glands in their necks unfer the jaw each side
The Submandibular salivary glands and the Submandibular Lymph glands. I think they are pretty close together so this may be what you are feeling.

You can get problems with both glands though, and not knowing what you can feel is normal size or enlarged ones for some reason, personally I would play safe and just have them checked out. They are not the only lymph glands and salivary glands either, so the vet can also check that none of the others are up either, and if need be if he thinks its a problems check out more whats causing it. Infection will make the lymph glands swell ans will also make the salivary glands swell you can get salivary gland blockages and all sorts of things so best to get it checked. They do sounds from your description they may be enlarged.


----------

